# Forum Argomenti di discussione Organizzazione e Informatica Studi professionali  Accesso sito Inps e AE con Smart Card

## Eisenberg

Buongiorno, non riesco più ad accedere ai summenzionati siti utilizzando la smartcard, in passato non ho mai avuto problemi, invece da inizio 2018 mi viene negato l'accesso, premetto che la smartcard mi viene correttamente rilevata dai programmi per la firma digitale come dike e firmacerta ed è utilizzabile per apporre firme digitali, il browser è chrome, la S.C. inizia per 1205 
1) sito inps, inserisco la smart card, viene rilevata e mi viene chiesto il pin, purtroppo subito dopo mi da questo errore: 
Dati certificato utente non validi: chiudere il browser, verifcare i prerequisiti e riprovare con un nuovo certificato valido. 
2) sito AE, fase di prima registrazione della smartcard per ottenere le credenziali fisconline: 
Errori riscontrati: L'estensione Certificate Policy non presenta un oid specifico per la CNS; -  
Qualcuno ha idea di come potrei risolvere il problema ? 
Aggiornamento: 
utilizzando un'altra smarcard che inizia per 7420 e firefox riesco correttamente a accedere al sito INPS. 
Sempre con FIrefox e usando una smartcard che inizia per 1205 invece non riesco a accedere

----------


## Carlofrc

Quando si presenta l'errore o warning  "Errori riscontrati: L'estensione Certificate Policy non presenta un oid specifico per la CNS; - "
significa, in sintesi, che non si usa una carta CNS. 
In effetti, anche se la 1205 viene fornita dalle camere di commercio ed è una cns a tutti gli effetti, anche infocert fornisce la 1205 MA non è attiva come cns ma solo come firma digitale. 
Spiegazione, le camere di commercio si appoggiano ad infocert per inserire il certificato valido come cns, ma l'infocert non lo fa, solo firma digitale. 
Per verificare se una carta è o meno anche/o cns il modo più rapido è scaricarsi "File Protector" (cercare con google) della actalis (gratuito), installarlo e avviarlo. 
Dopo aver settato il profilo, si accede al programma. 
Il alto a sinistra c'è l'icona "login", inserire la carta o il dongle usb (si tratta di un lettore di carte usb con all' interno una mini sim con certificato, una versione miniaturazziata della carta che si una nei lettori), cliccare su login e se tutto è stato fatto correttamente vi visualizzerà il login per l'accesso ai certificati, digitate il pin numerico in vostro possesso e confermate. 
A questo punto la x rossa dell'icona "login" si trasforma in una spunta verde e potete procedere. 
Andate sulla voce in alto a sinistra "dispositivo" sotto menù certificati disponibili. 
Vi apparirà un menù dove scegliere il certificato con di fianco "CNS.." (se più di uno) e date ok. 
Su generale vi verà visualizzato l certificato in chiaro. 
Ora sul campo "soggetto" cercate la lettera O con il simbolo = "O="  e se vedete "non dichiarato, non è una CNS.
Se invece compare "TS-CNS" o "CNS" questa è una vera cns.

----------

